# SpringDM: Bücher/Info zur Architektur von SpringDM Anwendungen



## maki (21. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach Büchern/Infomaterial zur Architektur von OSGi Anwendungen die auf SpringDM basieren.

Neben Google und den üblichen verdächtigen wollte ich mal die Meinung von euch dazu hören, also falls jemand Tipps/Links/Büchervorschläge hat immer her damit 

Ps: Bin mir nicht scher ob dass das richtige Unterforum (Plattformprogrammierung) ist.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ps: Bin mir nicht scher ob dass das richtige Unterforum (Plattformprogrammierung) ist.


Das passt schon. Alles was mit OSGi und Konsorten zu tun hat, gehört in dieses Forum.
Zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Habe mir Spring DM zwar angesehen, arbeite aber eigentlich nur noch mit Eclipse (RCP), da braucht man nicht unbedingt noch Spring


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Mrz 2009)

Also falls du gescheite Bücher über OSGi-Archtekturen findest wäre ich für ne Nachricht dankbar. Allerdings bin ich auch weniger an Spring DM interessiert.


----------

